# MC Cable vs EMT — running in steel beam



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Pro tip, ramset.


----------



## COamateur (Oct 24, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Pro tip, ramset.


Thanks Kevin. I thought about renting one; it feels like it's going to be a real bear drilling that many Tek screws in, even if they are self-tapping. It's thick steel!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

COamateur said:


> Thanks Kevin. I thought about renting one; it feels like it's going to be a real bear drilling that many Tek screws in, even if they are self-tapping. It's thick steel!


Tek screws don't really work in thick steel... trust me, I've broken several off...


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Easy option is to mount wood to the beam then mount either your emt or mc to that.
Far fewer holes to make in the beam.
Hell, you could probably even PL the wood to the beam.
And if you go with pipe upsize it so you can add when you decide you want a 240v table saw


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Tek screws don't really work in thick steel... trust me, I've broken several off...


The key to thick steel and Tek screws , is to make sure the drill portion is long enough to drill thru BEFORE the threads hit the steel. And you want a fine thread rather than the course.
You're guaranteed to snap the screw otherwise.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Tek 5's will get it done.









(450) TEK 5 Hex Washer Head 12-24 x 1-1/4 Self-Drilling HD Steel Screw IHW: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


(450) TEK 5 Hex Washer Head 12-24 x 1-1/4 Self-Drilling HD Steel Screw IHW: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





We use these on steel columns and beams all the time.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Tek screws don't really work in thick steel... trust me, I've broken several off...


You're using the wrong tek screws.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Your an electrician and its your basement. 
Run it with SO and who cares.. The HI will catch it maybe when you sell in 30 years.. 

Other then that I'll pipe it on the joist next to the beam and go to town.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Cow said:


> Tek 5's will get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This style works. I've some like that that i've used to drill/tap a half dozen 1/4" holes in 1/4" plate using the same screw.

I also have some that are designed for 1/2" steel.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I decided to re-open this thread. So lets bump it up for further discussion.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Both options will function just fine. You're the one that is going to be looking at it all the time. If throwing it up "quick and easy" is most important to you go with MC. If you want it look like someone took the time to lay stuff out "nice and neat" pipe it. When your buddies come over to shoot the bull and look around will it bother you if they ask who did the work?


----------



## COamateur (Oct 24, 2020)

CWL said:


> Both options will function just fine. You're the one that is going to be looking at it all the time. If throwing it up "quick and easy" is most important to you go with MC. If you want it look like someone took the time to lay stuff out "nice and neat" pipe it. When your buddies come over to shoot the bull and look around will it bother you if they ask who did the work?


"Probably the previous owner — hack job, I know "


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Your an electrician and its your basement.
> Run it with SO and who cares.. The HI will catch it maybe when you sell in 30 years..
> 
> Other then that I'll pipe it on the joist next to the beam and go to town.


THANKS! I’m sure glad somebody finally suggested that. I was going crazy wondering why the OP was running conduit in his own house. Tons of drilling... broken TEK screws... whew, what a waste of time. It is a house not a commercial building.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> THANKS! I’m sure glad somebody finally suggested that. I was going crazy wondering why the OP was running conduit in his own house. Tons of drilling... broken TEK screws... whew, what a waste of time. It is a house not a commercial building.


Of course he could have done it like me in my basement.
Beam clamp and Mini’s. That stuff ain’t going nowhere.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Of course he could have done it like me in my basement.
> Beam clamp and Mini’s. That stuff ain’t going nowhere.


Exactly... also, if he was worried about physical protection for his conductors he could always run UF.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> Exactly... also, if he was worried about physical protection for his conductors he could always run UF.


UF, SO,,, same thing, different letters of the alphabet that’s all. 

Now running some tri-plex would be impressive


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

It might not matter. It's HIS OWN place. He's at the planning stages which means actual work won't commence for at least a couple years. At least that's how my home projects go.....


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> UF, SO,,, same thing, different letters of the alphabet that’s all.
> 
> Now running some *tri-plex* would be impressive


Absolutely... Some mining cable would also impress his neighbors.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> Absolutely... Some mining cable would also impress his neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 151803


Oh ya,,,, Now that’s the ticket. 
does it come in yellow?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Oh ya,,,, Now that’s the ticket.
> does it come in yellow?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

*@COamateur asked a simple home improvement question and look at the impressive thread he got!!!  *


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> View attachment 151804


Your my hero.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> *@COamateur asked a simple home improvement question and look at the impressive thread he got!!!  *


We are here to protect and serve,,,, Or maybe to laugh and giggle??? 
I can’t remember.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Your my hero.


 Anything for a fellow sparky. Especially one from Ceti Alpha V and knows what solder pots are!!!


----------

